# Ant makes $100K/year by working 84 hours per week!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...kes-dollar100k-a-year-driving-84-hours-a-week


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I like how they try to minimize his earnings.. f he can write off everything 


He was just doing it to make a point


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Some people like what they do. When a job isn't a job you can put in 100 hours


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This part is crazy.

*However, studies tend to find that driving expenses are much higher: a 2020 study of Seattle and Washington State ride-hail drivers, put the operating costs per mile at 72.5 cents,*


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

""""""The City of Seattle solicited this report to inform the development of a minimum compensation standard for TNC drivers. For-hire vehicle trips dispatched through the use of a mobile phone app first appeared in Seattle in 2011, growing gradually at first to an estimated 2,000 drivers in March of 2014, then surging to more than 30,000 drivers within four years."""""""





so 30 thousand drivers willing to work for a $21and hour ...how many drivers do you think will flood the market at $28 an hour ..



Fing stupid...No different than McDonald works getting $15 and hour but only netting $10 and hour...it is what it is


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I know 13 drivers in our market who make more than $100,000 gross. They are all full time hustlers who often do 7 days a week and rarely only do 5.

All that whacky mathematics is just that. I drive an SUV and have lots of dead miles due to my living situation. My profit margin is 52% and I know many drive vehicles that are more efficient or cost less.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...kes-dollar100k-a-year-driving-84-hours-a-week


Good, just save some of those hard earned $$$ and parlay the saved $$$ into another area. It's better to work 84 hours vs sitting at home and doing running commentary :laugh:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...kes-dollar100k-a-year-driving-84-hours-a-week


And
Then
SUDDENLY
WITHOUT NOTICE

HE WAS DEACTIVATED FOR FALSE ACCUSATION !

AND LEFT WITH NO INCOME.

HUGE BILLS
AND A WORN OUT VEHICLE !

INSPIRING !

( " NO NEED TO TIP " ! )


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

goneubering said:


> a 2020 study of Seattle and Washington State ride-hail drivers, put the operating costs per mile at 72.5 cents,












My calculated costs on my car are .30-.35 per mile depending on gas prices.

And I'm in the bay area. I'd bet someone with a used Prius in a low gas cost area could get it even lower.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 508118
> 
> 
> My calculated costs on my ten-year-old Corolla are .30-.35 per mile depending on gas prices.
> ...


Yeah, they must have done those #'s off the F350 and the Hummer that are doing RS here.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I know 13 drivers in our market who make more than $100,000 gross. They are all full time hustlers who often do 7 days a week and rarely only do 5.
> 
> All that whacky mathematics is just that. I drive an SUV and have lots of dead miles due to my living situation. My profit margin is 52% and I know many drive vehicles that are more efficient or cost less.


Can you make me 14th with 100k+ net? &#128520;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

bullshit. 
Here he would pull in after fuel a average of 14 an hour
61k minus 10 k for car repairs and so on.
51000 net 11.67 an hour .


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

If you read the article, he is already thinking about doing social media since this subject got him popular. He aint doing this experiment for a year.. After one month, he is done.. 

Social Media/Youtube/Twitch can make you a fortunate if you are a popular streamer. CAsh rain down on you... 

Everyday you'll be sayin this to yourself "Show me the money"


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> bullshit.
> Here he would pull in after fuel a average of 14 an hour
> 61k minus 10 k for car repairs and so on.
> 51000 net 11.67 an hour .


 He just wanted to prove NOTHING!! Uber still screwed him over!!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> After one month, he is done


Ive experimented since May, still going strong.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Hes balls deep inside the industry. Just continues to take his belt off for gape. No lube, not even a courtesy spit.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Person who has a Masters degree in Data Science makes 80k, a hustling Uber driver can top his salary.&#128077;

Avg salary of a RN is about 25-30/hr:laugh: =maybe 1000$ week after taxes.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

mbd said:


> Person who has a Masters degree in Data Science makes 80k, a hustling Uber driver can top his salary.&#128077;
> 
> Avg salary of a RN is about 25-30/hr:laugh: =maybe 1000$ week after taxes.


Too bad they didn't sign up for Uber last year in nyc and get their TLC license. What a shame.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

84 hours a week you are killing yourself. And no benefits.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Delilah5 said:


> 84 hours a week you are killing yourself. And no benefits.


With the money I make, I pay for my own benefits.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> Person who has a Masters degree in Data Science makes 80k, a hustling Uber driver can top his salary.&#128077;
> 
> Avg salary of a RN is about 25-30/hr:laugh: =maybe 1000$ week after taxes.


They're probably not working 84 hour weeks either.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> With the money I make, I pay for my own benefits.


How much is your health insurance premium and what's the deductible?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> How much is your health insurance premium and what's the deductible?


I thought I had the best insurance for $640 a month with 5k deductible. I later found out all the best doctors don't seem to take insurance. Only cash as far as I've looked. I will get some basic plan going forward.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I know a lot of cab drivers *up until covid, now not so many* that paid out $45,916 (give or take a week or two) a year in taxi rental.

Making $100,000 a year doesn't mean your "MAKING" $100,000 a year.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I know 13 drivers in our market who make more than $100,000 gross. They are all full time hustlers who often do 7 days a week and rarely only do 5.
> 
> All that whacky mathematics is just that. I drive an SUV and have lots of dead miles due to my living situation. My profit margin is 52% and I know many drive vehicles that are more efficient or cost less.


You can make 100k per year as a mover, nothing extraordinary, you are just trading your health to money(very little compare to the bills you gonna pay for medical help)


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> You can make 100k per year as a mover, nothing extraordinary, you are just trading your health to money(very little compare to the bills you gonna pay for medical help)


I remember in early 2000's, Lot of drIves job postings offering 180,000$ for truck driving.

Job was in Iraq and Afghanistan moving stuff for the military.

Possible dangers, ambush and IED.

Im cool.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I remember in early 2000's, Lot of drIves job postings offering 180,000$ for truck driving.
> 
> Job was in Iraq and Afghanistan moving stuff for the military.
> 
> ...


That's what i did in the military.

Driving those convoys. Except I was military.

I can't remember how many times i was ambushed and eventually an IED on a convoy is what took me out.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

The thing that is absolutely staggering to me is the thought of driving 700 miles every single day. I know I’f fall asleep at the wheel, so I won’t even try it.


----------

